# Black with a red interior - some photos



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't know if this colour combination is available in NAR (North American Region) or not, however, here are some photos, just in case it does become available.
I'm really not sure whether I like black as an exterior colour for a small, sporty, fun car or not. I have a black Phaeton, and black looks quite nice on a large, formal car like the Phaeton (more pictures here: Black Piano Lacquer (Klavierlack)), but on the Eos... geez, I'm not sure. Anyway, like any other black car, it looks fantastic when it is clean, on the day it is new.








*Black with Red Interior*


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Black with a red interior - some photos (PanEuropean)*

Has there been a change to the "FSI" badge?


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Black with a red interior - some photos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

No the European batch has a red I. Than it's a Turbo engine. A normal 2.0 has a chrome I.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Black with a red interior - some photos (PanEuropean)*

Get us some interior pics!! You cannot get the red leather here in the USA and that bums me ... but I do love it, and love seeing high res quality pics of it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Black with a red interior - some photos (Shaka)*

I'm going back to Europe in 10 days, I'll see what I can find. In the meantime, I did post some other red leather interior pictures elsewhere on the forum within the past two weeks - do a search for the word 'red' in the thread title.
Just be warned: That red leather is a really deep 'lipstick' type red, not a bright 'Ferrari' type red. See it in person before you order it - you will either like it, or not like it. Personally, I don't like it, and I think it would be hot as hell in the summertime. I think that the cornsilk beige would be a much more practical colour, not to mention a much nicer looking colour. But, that is strictly personal opinion.
Michael


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Black with a red interior - some photos (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I'm really not sure whether I like black as an exterior colour for a small, sporty, fun car or not. I have a black Phaeton, and black looks quite nice on a large, formal car like the Phaeton (more pictures here: Black Piano Lacquer (Klavierlack)), but on the Eos... geez, I'm not sure. Anyway, like any other black car, it looks fantastic when it is clean, on the day it is new.









I've got a black Eos and yeah, it's definitely a bitch to keep clean. OTOH, I think it looks awesome. I also like the fact that it the rubber seals and the sunroof don't stand out on a black car.


----------



## colb666 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Black with a red interior - some photos (BigFoot-74205)*

A couple of pics of black with red leather


----------

